
Google Reader - RIP. Now go try something new - BenStroud
http://www.thewhatnoise.com/2013/03/google-reader-rip-now-go-try-something.html
======
buddylw
I'm actually getting a bit tired of having to evangelize google reader and RSS
in general. I personally don't believe that this is the end of the world, and
I believe that the most harm was actually done by Google when they neglected
reader for years so that it couldn't grow along with the internet.

That being said, I'm getting the feeling that these bloggers don't understand
how these social sites, and the internet actually work. There is a point in
time before your story is on reddit or HN where it will eventually get most of
it's eyeballs. At this point your content still needs to be discovered. You
have only a few options:

1.) I check my RSS feeds and read your story (not necessarily skim - unless it
sucks)

2.) You post a headline on twitter (definitely skimming here) AND I happen to
be watching the stream the moment you post.

3.) You get lucky and facebook doesn't hide your hard work from me, or you pay
facebook to distribute it.

4.) I happen to see the post during my bi-annual checking G+.

From a user perspective, RSS is hands down the most reliable way to keep up
with sources that I really care about. Everything else causes me to miss
articles from sources that I love all together.

